# Ladies Dayton Streamline



## Strings-n-Spokes (May 28, 2016)

I believe the wheelset is original. The pedals spin nicely.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 28, 2016)

A good start on a rare bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## tech549 (May 28, 2016)

this is the first womans streamline I have seen,nice!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 28, 2016)

That's an ambitious project.  Good Luck!


----------



## cyclingday (May 28, 2016)

Cool find!
I like the paint scheme.
Let us know, if there is a recess under the Delta Defender for the built in tailight.


----------



## catfish (May 28, 2016)

Nice find!


----------



## pedal_junky (May 28, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> That's an ambitious project.  Good Luck!



Saw it on the Instagram machine if it's the same one. Apparently this bike had been listed for 15 days without anyone noticing. Got it for less than a song.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (May 28, 2016)

It is the same bike better pics and yes it was on Craigslist for an unreasonable amount of time. Bozeman is 200 miles away and I couldn't get him to bring the bike to me. I was finally able to have someone pick it up.

cyclingday I am not sure where I should look for the recess. Under the taillight base?


----------



## cyclingday (May 28, 2016)

Yes.
 The plate that is mounted to the back fender is the base of a Delta Defender tailight.
 Those early Huffman Safety Streamlines had a built in tailight, that was recessed into the back fender.
It used the same celluloid lens as a Delta Defender, but had its own bezel that was contoured into the fender.
I'm just curious if this bike has that feature hidden underneath the base of the Defender chassis?
I'm sure it probably does, but I do remember a bike a few years ago that had the embossing in the fender, but it never had the light provision.
 Kind of a transitional thing when they were switching over to the Defender type of external tailight.
It would be interesting to see if yours is the same way.
The battery box mounted behind the seat tube is a good indication that this bike was a 1936 ladies model Safety Streamline.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 29, 2016)

I really love it!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 17, 2016)

Just a heads up. Thinking about selling this. If anyone is interested please let me know.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 17, 2016)

I did a while ago you never got back to me. Im very interested!!!! Very very very very very very very very very very very very very!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 17, 2016)

Joe's interested. Sale Pending!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 17, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I did a while ago you never got back to me. Im very interested!!!! Very very very very very very very very very very very very very!



Yahhhhhhahahaha.... one that won't get a sex change!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 17, 2016)

A sex change? No way man! This bike is like Rita Hayworth to me, elegant and stunning.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 17, 2016)

I love Rita!!! Oh my gad!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 17, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Yahhhhhhahahaha.... one that won't get a sex change!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



having studied these, sexchanging this one wouldn't be as easy as you think. there is no real mens corollary frame to start with. you'd have to fabricate it, in which case, you might as well fabricate the whole thing. to get it right, you'd also have to have a real one for patterns, there are a few surprises in these that would make it difficult.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 17, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> having studied these, sexchanging this one wouldn't be as easy as you think. there is no real mens corollary frame to start with. you'd have to fabricate it, in which case, you might as well fabricate the whole thing. to get it right, you'd also have to have a real one for patterns, there are a few surprises in these that would make it difficult.



No real men's?... give me the low down on these again..

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 17, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> No real men's?... give me the low down on these again..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



let me clarify. there is no mens frame which is not a Safety, or Super Streamline already from which you would be able to start with, making the sex change unnecessary.
also there are things which are 1936 specific, a later frame will not work.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 18, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> let me clarify. there is no mens frame which is not a Safety, or Super Streamline already from which you would be able to start with, making the sex change unnecessary.
> also there are things which are 1936 specific, a later frame will not work.



Thank you.. just didn't know the different nuances. I had thought or thought I heard that this has happened before. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 18, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> let me clarify. there is no mens frame which is not a Safety, or Super Streamline already from which you would be able to start with, making the sex change unnecessary.
> also there are things which are 1936 specific, a later frame will not work.



Comparing pics I see what you mean

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 18, 2016)

Scott knows his Huffmans. Thanks Scott.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 18, 2016)

Congrats Joe ... killer bicycle


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks man!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 18, 2016)

yes Congrats! let me know if you do actually get it. I can help you find what's missing. and discuss the plusses and minuses of it's condition. I'd almost be tempted to try to keep the condition, not many original blue ones. though it is pretty rough and missing several paint parts. looking forward to seeing Daisy ride it at a ride!


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 24, 2016)

What a cool bike! Did it really get sold? This is one of the best ladies bikes out there. Probably my favorite actually


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes


----------

